# V-Server mit DB, auf die ich vom Desktop zugreifen kann



## elturco9 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche einen V-Server mit einer DB, auf die ich von einer Anwendung auf meinem Rechner zugreifen kann. Ich habe mir einige Angebote angeguckt. Das Problem ist, ich weiß nicht, wie das heißt. Bei den meisten steht "voller Root-Zugriff". Kann ich bei so einem Server, von einer Anwendung auf meinem Rechner, auf die DB zugreifen? Falls nicht, was für einen V-Server brauche ich? Evtl. einige Server-Vorschlaege...

Vielen Dank im Voraus...


----------



## ZodiacXP (21. Dezember 2009)

Bezogen auf deinen Eintrag http://www.tutorials.de/forum/relat...sql-server-mit-remote-access.html#post1824271, würde ich es an deiner Stelle so machen:
Domain registrieren und auf deine IP weiterleiten

Oder falls du eine dynamische IP hast bei DynDNS melden:
Domain registrieren und auf dein http://dyndns.org/ Account weiter leiten, denn der leitet (mit diesem Tool: http://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/) immer auf deinen Rechner weiter.

Die Seite ist dann so lang erreichbar wie dein eigener Rechner.

Ist deine Seite allerdings schon komplett fertig, dann suche dir ruhig einen vServer oder gar Server. Vorher würde ich keinem zum eigenen Webspace raten.

P.S.:


elturco9 hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss eine Online-Demo meiner Anwendung und Homepage machen, also bei der Praesentation demonstrieren, das war's. Mehr brauche ich es nicht...



Dafür reicht sogar dyndns.org, denn dort kriegst du eine Subdomain (wunsch.dyndns.org) welche auf deinen Rechner weiterleitet.


----------



## elturco9 (21. Dezember 2009)

ZodiacXP hat gesagt.:


> Bezogen auf deinen Eintrag http://www.tutorials.de/forum/relat...sql-server-mit-remote-access.html#post1824271, würde ich es an deiner Stelle so machen:
> Domain registrieren und auf deine IP weiterleiten
> 
> Oder falls du eine dynamische IP hast bei DynDNS melden:
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, aber ich habe von diesem Thema keine Ahnung.
Ich habe jetzt mis-logistics.dyndns.ws kostenlos aktiviert. Was muss ich nun?


----------



## ZodiacXP (22. Dezember 2009)

Wie gesagt: Du lädst das benannte Tool runter, fütterst es mit deinen Daten und führst es auf dem Rechner aus, auf dem der Datenbankserver ist bzw. der WebServer.
Fortan kann dann jeder über die gemeldete Adresse / Subdomain die Seite sehen bzw. deinen PC erreichen.


----------

